# repair vs buying new



## kai (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi iv been offer'd a clear seal 36"x12"x15" with a spider crack in 1 side panel and a straight line crack on the other side (both at the same ends) im wondering with the price of empty hoodles tank's in the UK been £55 is it worth buying new side's and repairing the tank as there is no leaks in the tank other then the cracked area


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

kai said:


> Hi iv been offer'd a clear seal 36"x12"x15" with a spider crack in 1 side panel and a straight line crack on the other side (both at the same ends) im wondering with the price of empty hoodles tank's in the UK been £55 is it worth buying new side's and repairing the tank as there is no leaks in the tank other then the cracked area


With how cheap tanks have come down everywhere it's prob. not worth trying to repair the tank, I had a bad chip in my 60g and wondered about repairing it but ended up buying a new used one(buddy had it set up less then a year) for $50 he paid $80 brand new so i would say just get a new one... unless is a rare tank


----------



## kai (Jul 1, 2012)

no its not rare just a stander'd clear seal .. ill leave it or look out for 1 with busted ends and maybe repair from the 2


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I also vote for buying new if a bog-standard type of tank is what you are looking for. Replacing two panes won't exactly be cheap probably, and the savings you make will be nullified by the amount of time and work you'll have to put into doing the replacing yourself. Also if you are not an experienced tank builder, you always run the risk of making small mistakes that may result in future leaks/cracks/breakages.


----------

